# 2011 chevy cruze for the wife



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey congrats one the cruze! As far as what you're looking for I'd start with a retrofit for you hid's. As far as sound you can go with a k&n intake or cx racing, I've seen more bad then good from the injen intakes. For exhaust start with a rear muffler delete. Have an exhaust shop cut the muffler of and run a new pipe. If you want springs go with eibachs. I've been running then for a little over a year now and love them. Also may think about looking into a Trifecta tune, brings the car to life imo. Hope you enjoy the cruze! And questions feel free to ask!


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice man, but be nicer with some pics! Lets see it! Lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, make sure the springs you get are for the 2011.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Aint that Nice Buy a car for the wife and then do all the work on it .. 

Atleast the Plague has a cure . there is no cure for a 2011 cruzen !


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

You bought a car because there is a more active forum?


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

neile300c said:


> You bought a car because there is a more active forum?


No? There a comma in between there lol just saying this one is way more active then the fusion forum I'm on


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> Hey congrats one the cruze! As far as what you're looking for I'd start with a retrofit for you hid's. As far as sound you can go with a k&n intake or cx racing, I've seen more bad then good from the injen intakes. For exhaust start with a rear muffler delete. Have an exhaust shop cut the muffler of and run a new pipe. If you want springs go with eibachs. I've been running then for a little over a year now and love them. Also may think about looking into a Trifecta tune, brings the car to life imo. Hope you enjoy the cruze! And questions feel free to ask!


Yes retro fit would be great maybe some evo r's? And I have Eibachs on my fusion and do like the ride of them not to harsh but still a nice drop does doing the rear muffler delete make any lights come on? Or is there only o2 sensors before it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

thewifescruze said:


> Does doing the rear muffler delete make any lights come on? Or is there only o2 sensors before it?


From the cat back you are safe, no sensors at all.


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

spacedout said:


> From the cat back you are safe, no sensors at all.


Sounds like a must do, does this thing have two mufflers on it?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

thewifescruze said:


> Sounds like a must do, does this thing have two mufflers on it?


It has a muffler at the rear and about a 4' res in the middle lol.


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

Where's some good places to get fog lights? Hers didn't come with them and she wants them put I'm looking for a projecter style


----------

